# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  SPLIT -dan planete zemlje-platnene pelene

## zrinka

Povodom  obilježavanja Dana planeta Zemlje, u nedjelju 22. travnja 2007. u 10-12 h na pjaci roda ima stand posvecen promociji platnenih pelena
U organizaciji ovogodišnjeg obilježavanja dana planeta zemlje sudjeluju Udruga SUNCE, Čistoća d.o.o, Parkovi i nasadi. d.o.o., Unija papir d.d., Udruga Split zdravi grad, Udruga Radost, Udruga Roda i osnovne eko – škole Žrnovnica, Mejaši i Gripe, Split
na pjaci ce ocito biti veselo  :D 

a u popodnevnim satima,
u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, u 18 h, održat će se radionica pod nazivom: „Udruga Roda -  moderne platnene pelene“ ( u 17 h u istom Klubu je radionica o nosenju djece i maramama i slingovima)

cure, vidimo se
moci cete vidjeti nove rodine pelene, kupiti rodine majice i dobiti informacije o udruzi

 :D

----------


## sbuczkow

> Povodom  obilježavanja Dana planeta Zemlje, u nedjelju 22. travnja 2007. u 10-12 h na pjaci roda ima stand posvecen promociji platnenih pelena


Hoces biti sama na Rodinom standu ili imas drustvo?

----------


## trinity

da sama......bit ce nas vise  :D

----------


## Mayaa

ja ću u to doba plutat u bazenu   :Grin:  
iako bi rado bila s vama   :Kiss:

----------


## sbuczkow

> da sama......bit ce nas vise  :D


Super, mozda i ja navratim ako se uspijem dignuti tako rano.  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

sbuckov, ma dodji nam obavezno!
ako ne stignes na stand, popodne na radionicu dodji (mozes i sa tvrtkom  :D  )

----------


## Dolisa

A ja cekam tjednima ovu radionicu i stand...a mi se razbolili, tj. meni je vec proslo, ali DT ima fibru vec treci dan, ima onu osip-virozu   :Sad:

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuckov, ma dodji nam obavezno!


potrudit cu se, volila bi te vidit.   :Wink:

----------


## zrinka19

zrinka mogu li te zamoliti da mi dones jednu naljepnicu za auto, nažalost stara se od prevelikog pranja raspala  :D

----------


## željka!

Ja se nadam da ćemo i mi doći   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

cure, hvala sto ste dosle

napominjem za popodnevnu radionicu!
 :D

----------

